# Best Trigger Operated Quick Clamp?



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

Need some more/better quick clamps. The ones I have are Irwin and work well. However, when I looked at them at Lowe's the other day they were made in China. Don't want to spark a debate but I'd prefer not to by things from China. My preference (in order) would be American, Canadian, European/Japanese. I know Jack Clamps are made here.

Is there any other excellent (or at least good) quick clamps that come from any of these places? If there's more than one, which one is the best?

TIA,
Tony


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Most Jorgensen clamps are made in the USA.

I consider the Irwin XL600 to be the best trigger clamps in my experience, however I think Jorgensen has a new design, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

If you plan on using these for glue-ups, I would recommend against it. Most "quick-grip" style clamps have an effective pressure in the 90 to 100 PSI range. That is the bare minimum for softwoods, and about 100 PSI short for hardwoods. I do own quite a few Irwins, but I use them to hold pieces down for routing and free hand operations where a vise is not appropriate, or for holding Jigs in place


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

Just for general holding when other ways to hold aren't practical.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

It's not a quick clamp but its a good clamp. I just did a review on it. http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2835#comment-1276827


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

As mentioned I have some Irwins I use for general holding as you described. My clamp of preference for such activities are my two old wolfcraft 12" clamps. I don't remember where I got them, but I believe they are made in Germany. They release a lot "easier" than the Irwin. The Irwin tends to release hard, and sort of jump off the piece. The wolfcraft ones I have release pretty slow and gentle.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have some bessy's that i like


----------

